

Linodes backup restoring failed with no way of restoring data - repox
http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/1wz86r/linodes_backup_restoring_failed_and_cost_a_whole/

======
blueskin_
If you don't have a copy of it in your own possession (an external service
doesn't count), it isn't your data.

Unfortunately for them, they've just learned that multiple backups are to a
single backup as a backup is to none.

